# Super strong long lasting shoelace?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

How about string line for weed whackers/trimmers? 
Lots of cool colors to choose from too, even florescent!

DM


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

konsole said:


> Don't ask me why I thought of this, I just did :laughing:
> 
> Basically I thought it would be interesting to have a shoelace that was practically immune to shredding, yet could be smoothly pulled through the shoelace holes and be tied into a knot. Something like stainless steel cable, but good luck tying that into a knot. I'm not looking to make some kind of fashion statement, just as long as it doesn't look very distracting. I know shoelaces are cheap but I think this would make an interesting conversation piece.
> 
> Anyone know of a material in the shape of a string that would work for this?


As a by product, I have a lot of hemp to recycle. Woven it would make a strong shoelace.
Ron


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I definitely wear out shoes before shoe laces.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Braided dental floss?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Seriously, though.... Have you tried 550 (five-fifty) parachute cord? We always called it Para Cord.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Why not just buy some Kevlar laces? :whistling2:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, Kevlar...... http://www.shoelacesexpress.com/kevlarlaces.asp


----------



## konsole (Feb 8, 2009)

Willie T said:


> Yeah, Kevlar...... http://www.shoelacesexpress.com/kevlarlaces.asp


I saw kevlar shoelaces mentioned somewhere else, but they look just like normal shoelaces. I'm looking for something that looks a little different

weedwacker cord sounds interesting.

What about a stainless steel chain that has small loops so it doesnt get caught on the holes on the shoe?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Gold or silver macramè cord is another idea.... ooohhhhhh.... shiiiiny!

DM


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

konsole said:


> I saw kevlar shoelaces mentioned somewhere else, but they look just like normal shoelaces. I'm looking for something that looks a little different
> 
> weedwacker cord sounds interesting.
> 
> What about a stainless steel chain that has small loops so it doesnt get caught on the holes on the shoe?


Increase the medication and no one gets hurt.
Ron


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Look in a sailboat supply catalog for the different kinds of Kevlar and other materials for sheets, ties and things. Thinner stranded aircraft cable could work. 

Otherwise? Duct tape. Only half kidding but duct tape wallets go for like $30 on ebay still. Why not shoelaces. I guess you would need a long table and x-cto knife to make the strips but you could have a different color on each side. 

I agree though. I go through shoes and boots faster than laces.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

My workboots generally last about a year. I go through probably 3 sets of laces in that time. The nylon fat ones that come with the boots seem to loosen up quickly. The ends also get frazzled making it tough to fish through the eyelets. The leather ones tend to dry out and break after a couple months. The brown cotton ones stretch and break very quickly. I think a lot of it depends on how you use your boots, and how you lace them.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

I do not wear work boots, but I wear a number of pairs (3) of outdoor Rocksports that are 100% waterproof. Not a wet foot in 10 years - including 6 months in LA and MS after Katrina. After 2 or 3 resoles, I just buy the same laces from the same store (maybe they take them out of the new shoes and get replacements - I don't know and don't ask) and they are good for another few years.

I hate laces that are a daily problem by not gripping and sliding when tied and and then have to waste time with crushed tip on the laces.

I am a little critical about footwear because it actually important and want to avoid the details. I never wear a pair two days in a row and always turn them on the side to allow good air flow and drying out. - Came from traveling internationally for 3 week trips with just a carry-on bag. In some countries, I put the shoes on their sides on top of a dresser to eliminate critters finding a new home. Having a good pair to start the day is great when you go out in the water, mud and humidity from the +90F temperatures.

Thanks to this post, I never thought much about laces (except as a fashion statement), since I never had a problem.

Dick


----------



## Laurence (May 27, 2011)

Go the laceless vollies.


----------

